
Ask HN: Heroku for content - ychandler
As someone who works extensively with marketing teams, often times - content is available but has not been formatted appropriately for the medium. Like a newsletter cannot work in the same way as a blog post which cannot work for SEO driven articles. Is there interest at HN for a Heroku for content where you could build foundational sentences, express your intent and we can figure out the right medium and the right message?
======
johnmurch
2 Things worth come to mind.

1\. Digital Asset Management Software - I am sure you are familiar with them,
but large companies use these to be able to leverage past projects for future
projects. e.g. if you bought an image outright, being able to use it on
something else.

2\. Approved Content - Large organizations have specific words or style they
use and want to be consistent across the board. The system you are describing
one could do this. Have you seen
[http://www.teamsli.de](http://www.teamsli.de) ?

Good Luck!

~~~
ychandler
Thanks John. Really interesting indeed. I was thinking more along the lines of
a system that would generate newer medium content instead of an asset
management system. But could be a great plug and play partner as well. Have
you heard of any other systems that do similar work?

------
nickfrost
Sounds interesting to me! I write newsletters, blog posts, social media
content, and more. Starting from a foundation/ frameworks would help save tons
of time. Do you have any kind of prototype yet?

~~~
ychandler
Thanks Nick. Love the curated emails from Mattermark (I knew the name sounded
familiar :) ).

Do you mind if I reach out to you for the core use cases we want to solve for?
Should be a quick conversation on your startupli.st email

